# Athearn Yellow Box



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Over the weekend I picked up two Athearn Yellow Box rail cars.

I was totally shocked when I opened the boxes to see metal parts! One was partially assembled the other not.

I will post pictures, the first chance I get.

I do have some questions for those that have experienced these cars. Would love to see pictures of yours!

1. Couplers: What Kadee coupler do I need for these cars?

2. Assembly: What glue should I used to secure the metal parts?

3. Anyone else have a number of these running on their line?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I buy and sell a lot of these and they are nice, the yellow box era was right after they bought out globe models so they do have diecast parts. You can use Kadee #5's on them. As for glue you can use super glue on them and Floquil paints work the best. 

I dont have any built kits right now to post pictures of sorry..


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just sold two on ebay.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Southern said:


> I just sold two on ebay.


I possibly would be the new home for your two cars.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a link to the auction , yes I saw a few yellow boxes in with his freighters, would like to learn more. Thanks,Rich.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of the metal Athearn Yellow Box Cars.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Well its looks like a Kadee will fit, although I do believe there might be some modifications to be done.*

If anyone has pictures of work they have done on these yellow box cars, I'd like to see what I need to do in order to refit these with Kadee.










*I do not understand how this coupler would have ever worked at all!*


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That coupler looks like a mini old Lionel before they sping loaded them.

I only have one yellow box flat car.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Checked mine, look very similar all brown box cars, but mine fell like all plastic? Rich.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/9/3/5/3/dscn1963.jpg

Looking at the pic of the Kadee coupler in the old coupler box, I'd suggest milling or filing away the pin that the coupler shank sits over. Then, find (or make) a pin of the correct diameter and either drill through the coupler box and glue the new pin in place or just glue it in without drilling. I would think drilling would be stronger as any load will be applied in shear, that way the pin has to pull out of the hole to release the coupler. Hopefully what I'm trying to say makes sense...


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Checked mine, look very similar all brown box cars, but mine fell like all plastic? Rich.


These steel cars, I would think would be really easy to weather, being metal and all. Nothing mother nature couldn't take care of.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Smokinapankake said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/9/3/5/3/dscn1963.jpg
> 
> Looking at the pic of the Kadee coupler in the old coupler box, I'd suggest milling or filing away the pin that the coupler shank sits over. Then, find (or make) a pin of the correct diameter and either drill through the coupler box and glue the new pin in place or just glue it in without drilling. I would think drilling would be stronger as any load will be applied in shear, that way the pin has to pull out of the hole to release the coupler. Hopefully what I'm trying to say makes sense...


Could drill it out, tap it for a screw, that would work just as good, wouldn't it.


----------

